
Dear HN: Please make this a simple Flash game - jasonlbaptiste
http://fc04.deviantart.com/fs19/f/2007/284/0/b/Extra_Value_Combo_Alpha_by_Lysol_Jones.jpg
======
chipsy
We already have a "taste" of that game with Mugen:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bP23QugkbHI>

